# What do furs do as jobs IRL?



## hijimete (Oct 11, 2008)

I was wanting to know what furs do as work? 
Also fursuiters do to the fact that I know fursuits cost a lot how do you furs come up with that kind of cash I want to be a fursuiter but I can't even get up the money to make my oun even thro I know it costs a lot less to make your oun I have no problem saving money but it still cost a lot.
I'am on a deadly tiet buget.


----------



## Journey (Oct 11, 2008)

i do freelance art


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 11, 2008)

Unfortunately, i am unemployed but actively seeking work. Just unsure of what field of work is best suited for me. Although i am currently trying to get into the retail sector, especialy if it involves my hobbies, computers and bicycles.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2008)

-_- working as a Dishwasher but planning to further my education in PC repair


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> -_- working as a Dishwasher but planning to further my education in PC repair



Cool, I would love to get into PC repair myself. My computer once had booting problems, wouldn't always register the hard drives, and wouldn't always boot. 
Someone i know who has qualifications in PC repair etc said it could be a sticky drive but, i worked out it was something similar, any guesses to what it was  Desume Crysis Kaiser?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Cool, I would love to get into PC repair myself. My computer once had booting problems, wouldn't always register the hard drives, and wouldn't always boot.
> Someone i know who has qualifications in PC repair etc said it could be a sticky drive but, i worked out it was something similar, any guesses to what it was  Desume Crysis Kaiser?


my guess something is wrong witht he connectors between the drives and the motherboard, I had the same problem once but fixed it by checking the pins. Some were bent thus wasnt getting registered cause of one single pin being missing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> my guess something is wrong witht he connectors between the drives and the motherboard, I had the same problem once but fixed it by checking the pins. Some were bent thus wasnt getting registered cause of one single pin being missing.



Pretty much spot on. All i did was replace the ribbon cable. many have said i should get more into computers.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

Getting an Associate degree in Environmental Technology/Wildlife management. Right now I do some story commissions as well as volunteer work.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Pretty much spot on. All i did was replace the ribbon cable. many have said i should get more into computers.


=3 not bad for only 3 years of PC Support in Highschool...I also took 2 years of Web Design and 1 year of Game design.
...my Highschool was awesome, specially the PC teachers, last day of school all the PC classes hooked up to our personally bought server and played CS...class vs Class


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> =3 not bad for only 3 years of PC Support in Highschool...I also took 2 years of Web Design and 1 year of Game design.
> 
> 
> I worked out the problem, but i don't have any qualifications, just what my neighbour taught me, who is currently training to become microsoft certified.
> Although, building PC's and hardware repair/replacement is what i do best.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Desume Crysis Kaiser said:
> 
> 
> > =3 not bad for only 3 years of PC Support in Highschool...I also took 2 years of Web Design and 1 year of Game design.
> ...


I prefer hardware myself, though often I'll help with Software. In my neighborhood I check out computers for free, always saying "I'm not certified to say what really wrong with the computer, all I can give is my opinion which you can compare to a professional" 8 out of 10 times I'm right on the diagnosis.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I prefer hardware myself, though often I'll help with Software. In my neighborhood I check out computers for free, always saying "I'm not certified to say what really wrong with the computer, all I can give is my opinion which you can compare to a professional" 8 out of 10 times I'm right on the diagnosis.



I'm no good with software programming, but i can install it easy enough. yet the guy who taught me what i know about computers is more software based than hardware, if he bought an upgrade for his PC, he would ask me to fit it.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 11, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Unfortunately, i am unemployed but actively seeking work. Just unsure of what field of work is best suited for me. Although i am currently trying to get into the retail sector, especialy if it involves my hobbies, computers and bicycles.




Try applying at Wal-Mart, I work there at the moment while in school studying computer network systems.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 11, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Try applying at Wal-Mart, I work there at the moment while in school studying computer network systems.



Thanks for the idea but we dont get wal-marts in the UK , besides, i am not sure if pay would be enough to keep the roof over my head. o.o


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 11, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Thanks for the idea but we dont get wal-marts in the UK , besides, i am not sure if pay would be enough to keep the roof over my head. o.o



Look st it like this, any income is better than no income. You may be hurting finacially for a bit, but sooner or later things will get better.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 11, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Look st it like this, any income is better than no income. You may be hurting finacially for a bit, but sooner or later things will get better.



True, currently checking out job websites as we speak.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 11, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> True, currently checking out job websites as we speak.



That's the spirit *give you kitty licks for encouragement*


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 11, 2008)

I work for a surveying firm...

we're normal people... we do normal stuff...

we eat, sleep, poo, and work just like non-furries


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 11, 2008)

They yiff and yiff other same furs of the opposite sex to make money all day long.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 11, 2008)

Video game programming.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 11, 2008)

I just applied to work at Petsmart =D I'm so excited! I love animals n.n

My future career will be animation, though =3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

[Holds up a sign thats says: Will be fuzzy for food.] Im in the air force... so furry military?


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 11, 2008)

thermography and pay-site porn editor 

guess which job i like more


----------



## Lilfurbal (Oct 11, 2008)

I work in the computer world, started as a computer technician to desktop and server support.  Now my job title is 'Desktop Engineer', and I work at a web page hosting company.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm not working now but when I do maintenance on a boat or construction. I can't wait to find out what I want to go to school for so I can get a better job.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 11, 2008)

STUDENT huzzah. 
I have no money >

I'm going to start a job at a ceramics studio next week and i'm interning at an art guild at the moment.


----------



## mmmke (Oct 11, 2008)

im working a 40 hour week in a thrift store =3


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 11, 2008)

Right now Im mowing lawns for a living which isnt bad pay($20 an hour) but there isnt much work.  I planning on working on cisco equipment and other networking stuff this spring.


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Oct 11, 2008)

I do image data filing, restoration and editing in my job, and I quite enjoy it. Not only is it quiet and easy work, I don't have to deal with people except my boss and the occasional coworker if they're in the lab at the same time as myself. Also, I do commission work for my art, and I'm a University student.


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 11, 2008)

Ironically, I work at a PetSmart store.

It pays the rent.


----------



## Intruder (Oct 11, 2008)

United States Navy, currently in training to be a nuclear operator (MM3 atm).
My house floats n' launches planes n' does all kindsa crazy crap!


----------



## talakestreal (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm a cashier at Walmart.  Would like to get into management, but can't at the moment due to having had a disciplinary issue (it went on my permanent record that I told someone to kiss my ass). So for the moment, just a cashier.

Damned student loans have to be paid off before I can make a real future for myself.  UGH. I was a stupid 18 year old, going away to a private college first instead of going public first. Oh well.

My dream used to be to be a teacher.  Now, as long as I have art, I don't mind what I do.


----------



## xiath (Oct 12, 2008)

I do the behind the scenes things for a band.  In other words, I unload the equipment, set up the stage, run all of the wiring on the stage to the amps, run the wires from the amps to our boards, set up the speakers, set up lights and the light board, help trouble shoot, run ether the sound board, light board, or follow spot during the show, depending on where we are at, I am in a gunfight, and then tear everything down again and pack it away for another day.  I would say that process normally takes about 10 hours and is not really all that hard once you get the hang of it, and it pays about $10 an hour, not bad for my first job.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 12, 2008)

I work at a pet store. How original eh? xD


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 12, 2008)

School is effectively sucking up any time that would otherwise be spare, so I'm not currently employed. Over the summer I worked for an online services/marketing company, as inventory clerk and odd-jobsman. Lots of ebaying involved.


----------



## Yevon (Oct 12, 2008)

Im listed as a full time art education student.
Also starting next Semester I get to do Teaching assistant thing where I get paid to make my resume much better .  

I am also never out of a job, my parents own two businesses and always expect me to want to work for them...sigh.

Apparently next summer I will be helping manage a small landscaping firm, which sounds fun.

My words of advice, NEVER WORK FOR YOUR PARENTS!!!!

-Yevon the bloodbound-


----------



## Key Key (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm a stay at home mom but am trying to get my GED and then  get a scholar ship program to attend school


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm in high school looking for a job so I can save up for college and stuff. Shame I can't draw. If I could, I'd so be taking commissions.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm a full time student that does video editing on the side.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 12, 2008)

I am a ceramics student and I work part time for my Student union.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 12, 2008)

well this mutt is an auto machanic


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm a Director of Network Operations, for a major CDN Telco. 

The team I lead is accountable for strategic planning, network performance and service assurance for the customer facing wireless, admin and billing networks.  With a smattering of security/audit and change control functions thrown in.  Basically, I carry a coffee cup from meeting to meeting. 

What Marketing does with my network is disgusting.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty much what anyone else does.


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 12, 2008)

i don't have a job right now [only 15 ;;], but i'm really interested in becoming a Schutzhund trainer and handler. i want to own a kennel for working pit bulls and shepherds some day.


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 12, 2008)

I had a job as a paperboy (yeah.. but $400 a month is good with me) and then I removed the labels off of propane tanks (some were still full or half full) for a nice $16/h until they realized I was too young to do it

Currently I am unemployed but either looking at working at a junkyard, a gas station or a coffee shop.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 12, 2008)

And here I thought I was the only sailor furry here.

After I got out, I started going to college, but I'm learning why so many vets think so lowly of the VA.  I dropped out due to financial problems even though I have the G.I. Bill.

Now, I work one of my dream jobs: being a computer geek without being restricted to a script, and getting paid for it.  The pay's not much, but it makes ends meet.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2008)

I work at krogers sacking or doing sanitation ;_; I needz a new job.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Any furries who claims to be anything other then a service industry wage slaves, unemployed people living off their parent's money, or someone who sells porn to service industry wage slaves and unemployed people living off their parent's money is a liar :[ . As for me I'm a service industry wage slave :V .

Also students = future service industry wage slaves.


----------



## Magikian (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm a student, looking for a job at the moment.


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 13, 2008)

Technician in an IT company... dealing with ppl who are stupid enough actually pay money for a 486, windows 95 running laptop (WITHOUT A CHARGER) when it's 2008... is not fun... especially when they want you to get it up and running again and you have to patiently explain to them that a) it's a piece of shit and b) laptops tend not to work without chargers...

Needed to get that off my back XD

"Studying" as well. Theoretically


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Any furries who claims to be anything other then a service industry wage slaves, unemployed people living off their parent's money, or someone who sells porn to service industry wage slaves and unemployed people living off their parent's money is a liar :[ . As for me I'm a service industry wage slave :V .
> 
> Also students = future service industry wage slaves.



Oh okay. Enjoy that.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> Oh okay. Enjoy that.



Will do :] .


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 13, 2008)

i'm a barrista ._.
if my store wasn't so busy i might like my work
and for some BS reason i don't get tip

i also am a full time student


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> i'm a barrista ._.
> if my store wasn't so busy i might like my work
> and for some BS reason i don't get tip
> 
> i also am a full time student



Is it still barrista when it's a guy, I always figured it would be like, barristador or something  .


----------



## GraemeLion (Oct 13, 2008)

Software engineer at a major company.


----------



## zytik (Oct 13, 2008)

lol currently one of the soulless corpse mongers at wendy's. I hope to move up to a soulless crap slinger at walmart though


----------



## Telnac (Oct 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Any furries who claims to be anything other then a service industry wage slaves, unemployed people living off their parent's money, or someone who sells porn to service industry wage slaves and unemployed people living off their parent's money is a liar :[ . As for me I'm a service industry wage slave :V .
> 
> Also students = future service industry wage slaves.


Gee, bitter some?  I did the service industry wage slave thing when I was in college.  It paid the bills.  But college was 12 years ago, and I've put my degree to good use.  So yes, I am telling the truth.  And I'm expecting many of the others here who have professional careers are telling the truth too.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 13, 2008)

Telnac said:


> But college was 12 years ago, and I've put my degree to good use.  So yes, I am telling the truth.  And I'm expecting many of the others here who have professional careers are telling the truth too.



Well said!  I skipped the whole service industry wage slave thing too.  Got a job running batch, printing and bursting output, mounting tapes (ibm 1" blackwatch reels) to put myself through high school and university.  Discovered networking (on *cough* arcnet *cough*) and never looked back, really.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 13, 2008)

redcard said:


> Software engineer at a major company.



One of the "Redmond" collective? :razz:


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Gee, bitter some? I did the service industry wage slave thing when I was in college. It paid the bills. But college was 12 years ago, and I've put my degree to good use. So yes, I am telling the truth. And I'm expecting many of the others here who have professional careers are telling the truth too.



Or I'm joking, but most likely it's a combination of the two :[ .


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 13, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Is it still barrista when it's a guy, I always figured it would be like, barristador or something  .


honestly i don't really know


----------



## Althea (Oct 14, 2008)

I work at a photo company, I check all the elementary/prom pictures and stick em on the templates,make sure they're correct and then send them to my superior so she checks the colors and prints them.


----------



## GraemeLion (Oct 14, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> One of the "Redmond" collective? :razz:



Heheh.. nope.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Inbound telemarketer,Oh you want a subsriction to Time life?


----------



## Uro (Oct 14, 2008)

I work during the summer and college during the year. Somehow I had enough to commission a fursuit.


----------



## Chex (Oct 14, 2008)

I chop fabric at my local Jo-Ann's. It's less pay than when I worked at Petco (harhar) but I like it way better. On the side, I do digital art commissions as well as make hats and scarves.

The nice thing about working at a fabric store is that I know when all the sales are going on, plus I get a 15% employee discount. That's a great way to get cheap fabric. xD


----------



## Rachie (Oct 14, 2008)

Currently a data monger and answer it all for services for a fortune 100 company.


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

Welder and all around handy bastard.  Decent job, decent pay.


----------



## Uro (Oct 15, 2008)

Entertainment.
>.>
<.<


----------



## Denyen (Oct 15, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Thanks for the idea but we dont get wal-marts in the UK , besides, i am not sure if pay would be enough to keep the roof over my head. o.o



There is always Sainsburry. XD

Myself, I'm a full time undergraduate chemistry major. I work about 6 hours a week as a student assistant and would like to work as a pharmacy tech if I could make the hours fit around my class schedule.  Planing to attend pharmacy school after I finish my degree and should make decent money since pharmacists are in short supply here.  Right now, I'm living off scholarship residuals (since I worked my ass off in high school) and what my parents give me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 15, 2008)

Now also working as a PC repair specialist for my neighborhood, currently for free cause dont feel like ripping them off on accident.


----------



## Chroma102 (Oct 15, 2008)

Working on a double major for Sequential Arts and Animation, but currently unemployed. I'm near 100% certain I can get a job at the Redcats place near here though when I go to apply, since they just want bodies. =/


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 15, 2008)

I work in a Liquor store ^^ Pushing the last legal drug.

Going to be a barrister after uni though. well... once i climb the legal ladder.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 15, 2008)

A waiter. Not so much of a good career considering I'm not a smiley-person and have opened about two wine bottles in my life total.


----------



## Scurrow (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm a mail carrier.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 15, 2008)

bricklayer, farmer, and handyman.  im mainly a farmer but i so alot of side jobs mainly grills and retaining walls


----------



## adam west (Oct 15, 2008)

US Army. No cool job with computers or anything, just HMMWVs, 249s, and tickets. I'm an MP.


----------



## flying_bailey1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I used to work in the Galley of a cruise ship in Hawai'i, but that got old fast (not as much fun as it sounds, 6 months straight, no days off, 16 hour work days).

Currently I work at a building/contractor supply company driving a forklift around and loading people up with whatever they buy. Also I started doing deliveries in our dump truck last week, which is pretty fun.

I went to school for Electromechanical Engineering, but didn't have the money to finish the course. Went back and got certified in J Standard Class 3 Soldering on PCB's, which is great to have since NO ONE will hire me since I don't have enough experiance. *exasperated sigh*


----------



## Monak (Oct 16, 2008)

Writer , Landscaper , Home healthcare , and proof reading.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 16, 2008)

I work as a Senior Network Administrator at one of Ontario's major Universities.  Normally I wouldn't call an IT job awesome, but I really enjoy this one because it's a very laid-back atmosphere.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 16, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> I work as a Senior Network Administrator at one of Ontario's major Universities.  Normally I wouldn't call an IT job awesome, but I really enjoy this one because it's a very laid-back atmosphere.



"laid-back" and "senior network administrator" are not words I'd ever use in the same sentence! :razz:

'Course when my network is down, its usually half the country that's gone out!  Backhoes should be banned.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know.  I think network admins come in only two varieties: laid back or damn near homicidal!

I actually prefer the homicidal variety.  Yeah, you get your head bitten off if you say hello to them, but they're the ones who will make sure your company's network stays up, even if you're working at 8am on a Sunday morning and the building catches fire.  Of course, nothing says "good morning" like getting a frantic call from the company's owner asking you if the they have off-site backups, because the server room is under 6 inches of water.  

Laid-back network admin's response: "Uh... we're fucked?"

Homicidal network admin's response: "Yeah.  Sent them a drive last Thursday.  How'd the fire start?  What?!  Whoever left that coffee machine plugged in is fucked!"


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 19, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> I'm a Director of Network Operations, for a major CDN Telco.
> 
> Basically, I carry a coffee cup from meeting to meeting.



Well most of us have been owned right there then.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

I've basically ran a cybercafe/PC repair shop/local candy and junk food and ice cream and slushie store/gaming tournament/hang out... for a year.

xP was best job ever.

I've worked at a lumber yard lifting lots and lots of very heavy, large lumber and stacking it according to size, shape, size, and quality.

I've worked at two diffrent call centers.

A Honda shop/arctic-cat/lund boats/KMT/umm..O..o racing boats dirtbikes and cars. Detailing and cleaning all of them professionally (really cool job) then swapped over to mechanic! 

A McDonald. ew.

A Tim Hortans =P Free hot beverages ftw!

ah... was in Canadian Militia for a year, though that's not really a job...in my opinion anyway...

Worked at GALAP (Gay and Lesbian Association for Peace) in Grandie Prairie though it wasn't like actual work I just got free food and a really cool place to hang out and mean great people, really sweet place to 'work' at in high school. =P

Professional gamer! Haha! well actually never made anymore than the amount of money I spent to and from the tournaments xP still fun! If I never missed the large one in Edmonton I'm sure we (my clan 4 other guys and a girl) would of won 2k!

Professional snowmobile racer, won every race in my class 600cc's and up to 1000cc's I won but the open class they had some beasts that I couldn't touch...that was a thing my father and I started, Reid-Racing. Sno-Cross and drag racing! <3 Very fun, very fast, very dangerous, very fun! I have movies and images of a lot of the races here on my HDD. xP It's like a green Newf flying on snow.

Currently not working anywhere but gonna fix that!


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 19, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> Well most of us have been owned right there then.



I wasn't trying to own anyone, there was no "ownage" implied.  Network Ops is not a starter job, I clawed my way near to the top over a 26 year career.  I started as a tape technician, the 80's IT job equivalent of sweeping floor.  Actually, I did a lot of that too, in the card-punch room.

Seems like most people here are just starting out, based on the age demographic.  There's a diverse and deep pool of talent here, huge intellectual capital reserves just waiting to be tapped.



Telnac said:


> I don't know.  I think network admins come in only two varieties: laid back or damn near homicidal!
> 
> I actually prefer the homicidal variety.



We're going to get along just fine! For the record, I've never bitten anyone's head off....more like "rm  userprofile - >> dev null"


----------



## King Gourd (Oct 19, 2008)

I like to see myself as the vehicle preparations manager of Enterprise rent a car of Danbury.  SHort terms.....work for enterprise, anyone wanna rent a sweet sweet automobile?!!  =3


----------



## Telnac (Oct 19, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> We're going to get along just fine! For the record, I've never bitten anyone's head off....more like "rm  userprofile - >> dev null"


:lol::lol::lol:

Oh wow, that takes me back to my Linux days in college.  I wonder how many people these days actually know what that means.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 19, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Professional gamer! Haha! well actually never made anymore than the amount of money I spent to and from the tournaments xP still fun! If I never missed the large one in Edmonton I'm sure we (my clan 4 other guys and a girl) would of won 2k!



Just curious: have you ever thought about getting into the game industry as a developer?


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Oct 19, 2008)

adam west said:


> US Army. No cool job with computers or anything, just HMMWVs, 249s, and tickets. I'm an MP.



Ah, so you're one of those guys that I keep getting in trouble with on base, lol. Well, I'm intel, so at least I get to work with computers a little. And hundreds of pages of op orders. And maps... shit loads of maps.


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm actually quite interested in network stuff, though I don't know how to do much more than change IPs, put a PC on a domain and some really basic account admin. Asking me to do anything major with the servers or anything at all with telnet would probably be a bad idea...

I'll probably do what most aspiring authors do - stick with my current job until I finally realise the futility of trying to get anything published, then finally seriously focus on my studies (wait, need to learn "focus" first XD ).


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 20, 2008)

Bladekitty said:


> I'm actually quite interested in network stuff, though I don't know how to do much more than change IPs,



Google and find a Cisco Certified Network Associate course in your area.....and take it!  This month, no whining, you *can* do it!  Then pick up a Cisco Design Associate course within 3 months of passing your CCNA.  By Jan 2009 you could be an entry level Network admin.  

Now go memorize all chapters of the Bastard Operator From Hell  at http://members.iinet.net.au/~bofh/

Welcome to the dark-side of the force. 



Telnac said:


> I wonder how many people these days actually know what that means.



Not too many.  Sr. Unix admins make good money.  If they weren't always blaming the network, I'd recommend their profession too. :evil:


----------



## Telnac (Oct 20, 2008)

BOFH rox!


----------



## Lazer (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm the assistant manager of my local Domino's Pizza, been at it for about.. 1yr 8months, or going on that long now.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 21, 2008)

I work as a dishwasher.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 21, 2008)

Actor in the theatre...


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 21, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Google and find a Cisco Certified Network Associate course in your area.....and take it!  This month, no whining, you *can* do it!  Then pick up a Cisco Design Associate course within 3 months of passing your CCNA.  By Jan 2009 you could be an entry level Network admin.
> 
> Now go memorize all chapters of the Bastard Operator From Hell  at http://members.iinet.net.au/~bofh/
> 
> ...



Don't have the necessary money to write even the CCENT exams. I'm currently nothing more than a technician just leaving the home, after all. Got all I can manage with the bare essentials (rent, electricity and internet. Food is unnecessary when you have coffee  )

Thanks for the heads up though 

And BOFH is classic... even though I only really have more recent experience since I wasn't even born in the days of tape based computing (started in the DOS days when I was 3... playing Commander Keen on our 486  ). Still classic


----------



## Papi the Fox (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm currently going for my Bachelor's degree in Vocal Performance. I also work two part-time tutoring jobs, one as a writing tutor and another as an academic tutor in English, Philosophy, Old Testament Literature, and Music Theory.

On top of that, I'm open for story and other writing commissions. ^_^


----------



## Glennjam (Oct 21, 2008)

I work at my local supermarket, putting out dairy ^^;


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Oct 21, 2008)

Emergency Medical and Roadside Services


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 21, 2008)

Student. Trying to become an animator.


----------



## amtrack88 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cashier at a major electronics retailer that isn't Best Buy or going out of business. I plan to move to the Service department there. Far future plans in Law.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 21, 2008)

Animal Care Aide.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 22, 2008)

I make metal walls and roofs.


----------



## rknight (Oct 22, 2008)

Truck Driver


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2008)

Librarian/Computer aide.


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 22, 2008)

This is me, I work at Petsmart, with the small animals, birds, and fish. ^_^


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 23, 2008)

Computer Tech/System Admin.

Booyah.


----------



## FurryWurry (Oct 23, 2008)

Like that's a surprise ;3

ditto.


----------



## rastaban (Oct 24, 2008)

A Furry Army Sniper...So everythings pretty much paid for already until I get out.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 24, 2008)

Actor in one theater.


----------



## Phorsaken (Oct 24, 2008)

IT Manager/Interim Operations Manager for an advertising company.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Oct 24, 2008)

I Work At Home With My Daddies Business As I'm A Gem Stone And Diamond Grader, I Grade Diamonds Of All Types! I Get Paid Very Well, With Free Jewelry And Gems To My Desire And A 2009 Corvette Z06 Coming Up For Me From Mom And Dad!


----------



## Mavu-chan (Oct 28, 2008)

I work at Hardee's. At least until I get another job and/or get out of school. I'm studying to be an illustrator. Hopefully a medical illustrator, and eventually a concept artist. Again, hopefully.


----------



## kjmars63 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just started looking for work here in Colorado, but in Florida I was in the Food Buisness. As money for a fursuit, take up sewing. My mother taught me how and I'm making one rather cheap. I just need to get a head.


----------



## mrredfox (Oct 29, 2008)

I work in pc world Lol, its only a part time job till i leave school


----------



## mattgryphon (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm a Network Engineer working in local government, responsible for maintaining and expanding our  Voice, Data and Video (CCTV) networks.
   [FONT=&quot]  The work is interesting due to the sprawling nature of our network and the sheer number of sites we have we have. In total our network covers a total of 905 sq miles through a mix of Fibre, Radio, Microwave, Copper and Satellite links.[/FONT]


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm a cashier at a take-out connected to a restaurant. Pretty good student job. Best one since I started working in general.


----------



## Diego117 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm a broke, struggling college student.

Major: Marine Biology


----------



## Kuro-chan (Nov 1, 2008)

I work in video retail, for the company that lets you 'play on'. 8D


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> Student. Trying to become an animator.


2D or 3D?  What are you planning on doing as an animator?


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 4, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> Student. Trying to become an animator.


I used to be an animator.  I've got two TV series and four publications under my belt.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

Currently, large animal vet student. At the moment working as a seasonal AI technician and in a slaughterhouse as an antemortem inspector, but I hate the latter for obvious religious/moral reasons.  Art helps a little, but I don't think that counts as a job right now.  Or ever again.  El oh el.




Dragoneer said:


> I used to be an animator.  I've got two TV series and four publications under my belt.


 
Augh, stop bragging. It's like you have my dream life. XD


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Augh, stop bragging. It's like you have my dream life. XD



Err... nothing wonderful about being in IT anymore - the golden age ended in the 90's and now we all just work too many hours for too little pay.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 4, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> "laid-back" and "senior network administrator" are not words I'd ever use in the same sentence! :razz:



Heh, normally no, but it's surprisingly calm here even in a crisis.  It also helps to have a pub on campus with a huge selection of good brews on tap.

My previous job was an IT manager for a company that was in the financial core of Toronto.  At its peak, it carried 42% of the countries equity volume on the network, and hoooooo boy... when there were issues, there was stress and chaos.  It paid better than where I am now, but no job is worth that kinda stress to me.  I also prefer being the guy getting his hands dirty rather than sitting in meetings all damn day long.



Irreverent said:


> 'Course when my network is down, its usually half the country that's gone out!  Backhoes should be banned.



lol - yes.  SO many times that happens around here when the city starts digging around on roads around the campus.  Our wiring group purposely installs what they call "oops" loops in the fibre so when it gets cut, they have some slack to fuse it back together again.


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 4, 2008)

My full title is Life guard and casual reccreation assistant... But Basically I'm a glorifed cleaner!!


----------



## TheM (Nov 4, 2008)

Welder here... GMAW for an aftermarket Jeep parts retailer.

We also do some structural fabrication from time to time...


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 5, 2008)

I think the purrfect job for furrs is being a bike messenger


----------



## wixx56 (Nov 6, 2008)

I work in a call center. I'm a CSR handling general care and teir I tech support for one of the top 5 telecommunications companies in the US. I.e. I fixes yur cellphonez.


----------



## Tiamat X (Nov 7, 2008)

wixx56 said:


> I work in a call center. I'm a CSR handling general care and teir I tech support for one of the top 5 telecommunications companies in the US. I.e. I fixes yur cellphonez.



Holy crap, same thing that I do!

Which of the top 5 do you work for? I work with AT&T customers through an outsourced company. Totally can't tell customers that I'm Canadian since you know...AT&T is an American company and somehow customers don't believe your telling the truth if your Canadian. =P

First major job for me and started at $10/hr, $11/hr on weekends. The hours suck though because of my rank. Ending at 12 at night blows....At least it covers my rent, bills, and frivolous stuff on occasion. ^_^


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 7, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Heh, normally no, but it's surprisingly calm here even in a crisis.  It also helps to have a pup on campus with a huge selection of good brews on tap.



Hmm....if we had a pub on the campus, at least I'd know where to find the level I field techs! :razz:  Saddly, its a business campus, not a university quad.



Tiamat X said:


> Holy crap, same thing that I do!
> 
> Which of the top 5 do you work for? I work with AT&T customers through an outsourced company. Totally can't tell customers that I'm Canadian since you know



Quite a few teleco nerds here.  I may have built your call center.  Even though we are the largest Wireline/Wireless/Internet/TV company in Canada, we partner heavily with AT&T, especially for trans-boarder circuits and bandwidth.


----------



## wixx56 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tiamat X said:


> Holy crap, same thing that I do!
> 
> Which of the top 5 do you work for? I work with AT&T customers through an outsourced company. Totally can't tell customers that I'm Canadian since you know...AT&T is an American company and somehow customers don't believe your telling the truth if your Canadian. =P
> 
> First major job for me and started at $10/hr, $11/hr on weekends. The hours suck though because of my rank. Ending at 12 at night blows....At least it covers my rent, bills, and frivolous stuff on occasion. ^_^



You caught me. I'm a direct hire for AT&T Mobility, but I used to work for T-Mobile as a contract hire.

What department do you handle? I'm curious because I thought only Prepaid and Warranty were outsourced.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 7, 2008)

I be still a wee lad... just outta high school, personally.  Working part-time at a place called Retro Planet... think Chuckie Cheese, aimed a bit older, with a retro "70's and 80's" sorta theme.

Most of the time I'm running lazer tag.


----------



## Teco (Nov 7, 2008)

Mickey D's *weak arm flail* Yaaaaaaaay...


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Hmm....if we had a pub on the campus, at least I'd know where to find the level I field techs! :razz:  Saddly, its a business campus, not a university quad.



DOH!!  I shall raise a Guinness in regret for you then. :/  Unfortunately, it's still easy to find/get-a-hold of us since most of the NOC has radios.  No complaints though - wouldn't go back to the last job for all the money in the world. ^^;


----------



## Jax (Nov 7, 2008)

Used to be a systems analyst...and programmer...until they did away with breadboards and 80 column cards...USAF Instructor and training developer (retired). Service industry...yes fraid so...ten years in hotels Chief Engineer...now a Facilities project manager...but the fur gets in the way...Trying to open a micro publishing house. My real job is writing (yes, fur works well there). Bit worn out but not when I travel.... Jax...Captain of the Star Ship Xeillia!!! I much prefer his life!


----------



## Cygnus421 (Nov 9, 2008)

Educator.  I fear that this furry thing doesnt get out and make me look bad.


----------



## Mr Hollow (Nov 11, 2008)

Its not a job as such, But basically I'm an ameteur musician and composer, Graphic design artist for like, Photomanipulation, Gig poster design, Band logo's, And all that... But I do work experience part time on thursdays at a music instrument retail shop. ^-^


----------



## Kintik (Nov 14, 2008)

Used to manage a multimillion-dollar marketing budget for a division of a telecom company.  Absurd but true, they hired me right out of college.

I recently left to go back to school, right now I'm enjoying some time away from working but I'll soon have to find a part-time job to pay the bills.


----------



## Nox (Nov 14, 2008)

I work at s Frys Food and Drug bagging, cleaning, pushing in carts ECT, ECT, =n= and I dislike the job, but it's a JOB. XD. Not many jobs here in my little town.


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am, currently, working for Geek Squad, but I am also a senior in high school.  However, I do plan to get a secondary education in software engineering.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I just got my first job today! I'm a SERIAL RAPIST!


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 14, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Well, I just got my first job today! I'm a SERIAL RAPIST!



Fun!


----------



## WanderingKojak (Nov 14, 2008)

mmm well, i'm a junior graphic designer at an inhouse company in NYC. Nothing too original I suppose.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

i work as a wine maker... i work in a winery in San Mateo county and i make wine... and it is awesome... although i am looking to get a job as a baker when i stop making wine... (and no i am not fat... the fat baker is just a stereotype... i am actually underweight [6'2" 120-125 lbs... yeah, that's underweight])


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> I really wish I could draw worth a damn.  Such a visual imagination, and no way to show it off.  .



i know what you mean...


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

Im a carpenter.  I own my own business.


----------



## ashlandpup (Nov 16, 2008)

*points to my siggy*  That's what I do for a living :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 16, 2008)

wow, do you make a living with those? they look nice but are you selling enough?
im unemployed right now. i just finished school and im going to study biology in 1~2 years


----------



## flechmen (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm an admin at web host. It's not paid, but it's fun.
http://creativehoster.net


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 18, 2008)

Day Job: Communications Tech

Part time: Webmaster

Occasionally: Computer repair/builder

Night job: Writer/published author

_Kellan_


----------



## X (Nov 18, 2008)

i work part time with my father doing janitorial work (dumping trash, recyclables, moping, vacuuming, cleaning desks etc..)


----------



## Merion (Nov 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im in the air force... so furry military?



*stares with Bambi eyes* Hey, are you a pilot? 



StainMcGorver said:


> Well, I just got my first job today! I'm a SERIAL RAPIST!



Can I work with you? Pweeese, can I? X'D


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 18, 2008)

Graduating High School student, soon in University and then (if I make it through) a certified Athletic Therapist.


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm actually interested in doing all kinds of commissions, art, writing, and things like that.  Is there anyone who does this kind of profession that could enlighten me about it?


----------



## Azerane (Nov 21, 2008)

Work on registers.... I also do art commissions *wink wink*


----------



## Shino (Nov 23, 2008)

I do freelance computer repair and website design, and work at a resturant during the day to pay the bills. Ironically, I've been too busy to work on my own website.

Intresting how a lot of these are in the computing field. Hmm...


----------



## Defiant (Nov 23, 2008)

I am a mechanic. I also do used car sales , towing and recovery , stereo installations and suspension upgrades of ALL kinds.
   I got the money for my fursuit when my blazer got hit. I had the parts to fix it on a parts truck so I spent the $$ on the suit.


----------



## lovennight (Nov 24, 2008)

Well i work part time at a cookie place... and i'm still in school


----------



## Nebula (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, I work for Wackenhut..in security. I work at a gated community answering the phone here..><;


----------



## BaletheRed (Nov 29, 2008)

Right now I work at the Dollar-Rama. I'm not even done high school yet so I can't really get anything special until I finish. (Thinking of becoming a cook)


----------



## KayannSheridan (Nov 30, 2008)

I currently don't have a job. well...a real job. I babysit for my uncle and he pays me. But I'm looking for a job. I thought I had one at the BK near me, but alas....


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm too young for work yet, but there's a gaming center near me that functions on only one employee due to the manager being there every day of the week. That one employee is going to college soon, so I hope to be applying there.


----------



## LoC (Nov 30, 2008)

Studying, no job at the moment. But I give 'taxi' rides in my spare time to get extra cash at uni.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

"Computer Specialist". It pays the bills, and then some. That's all I can ask. ;D


----------



## feastonthelake (Nov 30, 2008)

I work at a bookstore and I fucking love my job (sometimes).

I'm also going to school full time, studying biology and, hopefully, ethology.


----------



## zevvy (Dec 3, 2008)

Im still in high school and im unemployed. Going to college next year so i really should start making some money.......


----------



## electmeking (Dec 3, 2008)

I am an art student, with particular interest in illustration.


----------



## Skyfox1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I work two jobs.  My weekend job is at a small municipal airport in a position commonly called "line attendant" (I dispatch and check in rental planes, fuel them up, drink the coffee, weigh down the couch).  My main weekday job just recently changed.  I'm now running grinding equipment for spice oil extraction.  My previous job was at the same company on the grounds crew.  Aside from that I'm a commercially rated airplane pilot waiting for the right opportunity.

Skyfox


----------



## CBtheLombax (Dec 5, 2008)

So far I'm still in high school. But later I plan on becoming a surtifide welder, also become a diesel mechanic and also get my CDL. When I turn 18 in a couple of months, the first thing I plan on getting would be my CDL.


----------



## Teracat (Dec 5, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> i'm a barrista ._.
> if my store wasn't so busy i might like my work
> and for some BS reason i don't get tip



Awesome, another coffee slave! Our cafe isn't allowed to have a tip jar either...would you happen to work for a certain American bookstore chain with an ampersand in its name?

I aspire to get into animal training and management, but until then it's horribly overpriced drinks and unhealthy food items for me.

Also this is a pretty awesome thread.


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

Electronics Testing Engineer.

Basically I work in a place that makes all kind of things like photo-electric transmitters, proximity detectors and all kinds of bizarre things that go click when they're next to metal and have 240 volts jacked into them. Think of things like, the transmitter that makes an automatic shop door open. Or some kind of electronic counting device that works off detecting something that goes past it. I make sure they work. If they don't work, be it a component put in the original circuit board the wrong way or some sort of design fault or it explodes in my face or something; I then have to fix it.

Sometimes it fun [usually when something does explode] and sometimes it's bad [usually when you get electrocuted]. Thing is, I've been electrocuted so many times now I think I may be developing some kind of odd kink.

I also pretty them up, slap labels on and chuck them at a vile, harpy of a woman who works at the dispatch department for them to be shipped out to wherever they're going.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 6, 2008)

looking for work.  Thankfully in 10 days i am 16 then maybe SOMEONE will hire me XD


----------



## Saethwr (Dec 8, 2008)

studying geology in university right now
not sure what to specialise in yet though


----------



## koppnik (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm still in school, but that doesn't stop me. I wash up at a restaurant, so call me pot-wash or whatever :3


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 9, 2008)

Skyfox1 said:


> I dispatch and check in rental planes, fuel them up, drink the coffee, weigh down the couch




Hey ramp rat!  Go get me a bucket of propwash..... :razz:



> Aside from that I'm a commercially rated airplane pilot waiting for the right opportunity.
> 
> Skyfox



I am so jealous!  Good for you.


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 10, 2008)

I work at PetSmart! xP .... As a cashier, so pretty meh... 'xD

I get to meet lots of fluffy things though. =P My favorites are this family with a HUGE Blue Doberman, a Pug, and three Lab puppies (one in each color xD), in which that Pug and all three pups pick on that Doberman ( :'D); a Boxer puppy named Rosco who likes to stand at the counter with his person (^^<3); and a harlequin Great Dane named Titan who standing up would be taller than most grown men. xP .... Not that there was any point to that. xD


----------



## Skullus (Dec 13, 2008)

Eh, i'm a cashier too...just at a local grocery store...*eyetwitches*


----------



## duroc (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm an industrial electrician.  I do equipment maintenance at a hydro pumping plant.  Before that, I worked at K-Mart.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 14, 2008)

Working in culinary right now, planning on going into the Navy...probably still for culinary, but with better pay and government benefits.


----------



## xxscenesterfur (Dec 15, 2008)

I've never had a "real" job, although I plan on getting a job at Old Navy or some lame place like that when I get back home.  =P

I make money by doing odd jobs and selling my artwork/doing commissions.  ^^


----------



## kevVral (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm a student right now, trying for art and computer science majors. I want to get into animation/game development after college but if that don't work, I'll do some programming...also want to do commissions but no luck yet.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 16, 2008)

I work as a customer service rep for charter communications. I take calls concerning cable problems and i also handle sales, billing, and much more. anyone have charter i could probably get u awsome stuff for free! like hbo stars showtime all kinds of cool stufs for free because your a furry and so am i XD pm me if your a charter cust


----------



## Skif (Dec 17, 2008)

Currently I am nothing more than a student, but after I graduate I will be a full fledged art teacher.

You know one of those really strange ones that everyone loves!

~SKif


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Skif said:


> Currently I am nothing more than a student, but after I graduate I will be a full fledged art teacher.
> 
> You know one of those really strange ones that everyone loves!
> 
> ~SKif



so freaking awsome im going back to college this spring to get my degree to teach ^_^


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Dec 17, 2008)

I am employed by my city in the street dept as general maintenance, making $12.116/hr full time (40hrs a week)


----------



## Cybergarou (Dec 18, 2008)

For the past two years I worked as a research assistant, serving the roles of meteorologist and weather modeler. Then the project's funding ran out. Now I'm trying to get into the National Weather Service (without much luck so far) while I finish my thesis. The only work I've had in the past three months is seasonal delivery help for UPS.

Looking back, I kinda wish I became a park ranger.


----------



## Treemeadow (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a child-care worker ^-^

Currently working as a Nanny and casual baby-sitter, although I plan to start working in a Centre next year, while I work on my Child-psychology degree.

I'd like to specialise in Gender Studies, as I wish to work with children who are diagnosed with Gender identity disorder (transgendered) to make transitions occur more seamlessly and earlier.

The more people who grow up in the correct gender, the fewer gender-related suicides will occur.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a chef, but only an apprentice.

Which is cool words for 'I clean crap up and cook whatever the professional chefs don't feel like cooking'.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 18, 2008)

i can get any of my furry freinds the hookup on thier charter cable thats about it for now spring classes start january 18th!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a student right now, but I work for town Parks & Recreation doing all sorts of miscellaneous tasks that need doing. I also work for county Board of Elections, but that's just a sporadic kind of thing (elections, etc).

I have no idea what kind of "real" job I'm going to get when I'm finished with school (a few more years to go - probably going to go for my Masters). Ideally, I'd like to do library or museum work.


----------



## kaldea2003002 (Dec 24, 2008)

currently, I work at a pizza place, but after the school year gets done ill be able to start in on my profession: welding


----------



## RipeforChange (Dec 24, 2008)

I am currently unemployed and persuing a degree in Music Business and Management at Berklee boston College of Music


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

Trying to find a job.  Nothing in my area.


----------



## Sabstar (Dec 29, 2008)

I work in a Gaming store. xD I also do Freelance art i guess?


----------



## Khizzy (Dec 30, 2008)

*I* go to college. So I don't have a job.

This also means I have very little money. : |


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

For now, I work as a blueprint drafter in a small engineering office while I graduate to be an engineer.
I love my job =].


----------



## Nekkomata13 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm a receptionist for a small family owned motel...heh


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I just applied to work at Petsmart =D I'm so excited! I love animals n.n
> 
> My future career will be animation, though =3



...  creepy im going to do the same thing! (shudders at the thought of doing the exact same thing but hugs the thought of it also ^.^)


----------



## Brazen.Wench (Dec 30, 2008)

I am a freelance writer and graphic designer moonlighting as a customer service rep.


----------



## Equium (Dec 30, 2008)

After five years working in an electrical goods store, I'm just starting off in the realm of Video Editing and Production.


----------



## Tseng39 (Jan 1, 2009)

Student right now.
Going to school for pre-med next year. Plans to become a surgeon.


----------



## Legion2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Currently I work as a lifeguard during the day, i fucking love my job. I get to work outside, go swimming and yell at little kids all day long! Who could ask for more?

At night I work in a bar, bartending and as a bouncer. And yes, i watch roadhouse all the time.

Used to be a Mechanic at a large Ford dealership, fucking hated that job with all my soul. Worst 2 years of my life.


----------



## wishmaster_ein (Jan 1, 2009)

I used to teach martial arts, but now I'm unemployed and planning to be rehired.


----------



## MidnightFury (Jan 1, 2009)

I work in the electronics department at Walmart. It's not glamorous, but I like it and it pays my bills.


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm in an ETWE the Royal Navy.  And that's all I can tell you.


----------



## webwiz23 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm currently a student for a Major in Information Technology (Networking) and a Minor in Middle-Eastern Politics. I know REALLY odd mix but the minor is from my foreign exchange in a years time, actually going there to study it. As for a paying job, call centre, with businesses on behalf of other businesses. And part time photography on the side, for parties and stuff.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 3, 2009)

Freelance Webdesign 

Currently seeking job in pc related enviroments


----------



## IanCC (Jan 3, 2009)

A student, :3


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm currently a college student, going for my core for 2 years then deciding where to go from there.


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 3, 2009)

I work as a librarian at my colleges' library.


----------



## Doggeh (Jan 4, 2009)

I work at a movie theater! I clean the theaters and sell tickets and food. Its pretty awesome. I also get to watch movies for free and since we have 30 screens we get just about everything.

No clue what my future career is though.


----------



## Moka (Jan 4, 2009)

I graduated from grad school in May. I now work as a software engineer, working on open-source software among other things.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 4, 2009)

College student but I work part time as a manwhore. Call me if interested


----------



## DragonKid (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm a computer tech for a (very) small computer store in a small town in Nebraska. The store is owned by the ISP, which has some amazing benefits. ^^


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2009)

I currently work at an Office Depot until I get a career after having received my Bachelor's in game & simulation.


----------



## Kayote (Jan 5, 2009)

I am ashamed of myself. I forgot to post here.

I am a receptionist at a VCA veterinary clinic. LOL


----------



## Icarus (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking for a place to Lifeguard near my university.
Maybe even in my University's recreational facility.
woopee!


----------



## techno_shaman_ichaukan (Jan 5, 2009)

I work in a factory... and though my "official" job title is welder, I almost never do that anymore. I've proven myself to be too good at learning things so I get passed around within and between the various departments a lot... at least until I decide I don't like it somewhere and pick on the supervisor. Then they send me somewhere else.

So glad I'm starting school soon XD


----------



## Aurali (Jan 5, 2009)

Videogame Designer/ Storyboard


----------



## Zanner (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, i am currently in healtcare, as hard as that is for even me to grasp.. but hey.. life happens 

Anyway, yes, i am a PT at home caregiver, but during the summer i am also in Landscaping, mostly self-employed freelance stuff, but i do have one steady PT lined up aswell.


----------



## Giesji (Jan 5, 2009)

I worked at a cemetery this winter... as a gravedigger assistent.


----------



## haynari (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm A bassist in 2 bands and a student.


----------



## Matheo (Jan 6, 2009)

Well I'm a concert pianist. :3 This season performing Rachmaninoff's Third concerto, and Tchaikovsky's First. Among some Bach small program work. (Chromatic Fantasie and Fugue, and 2 of his partitas) With the occassional Ginastera Sonata thrown in there. I love what I do.


----------



## doberman_pinscher (Jan 7, 2009)

_Hmmm, I guess it's okay to say. I'm actually a locomotive engineer & engineer instructor. Don't get to act like my furry self, at work though. (the haters) _


----------



## anonymous kiba (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a curtsy cluck witch is a bagger and a cleaner at my local grocery store


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jan 10, 2009)

I was working quality control at a water company, but currently have gone back to school. I am now in pharmacy school and work part time for the school also.


----------



## Tryp (Jan 10, 2009)

Currently unemployed, but I'm in high school, so what the hell?  I will be getting a job later so I can actually have money at university.  My long-term goal is anthropologist.


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 15, 2009)

In high school, work part time at a local Office Supply Store.


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a student of an University of Applied Science, doing my Bachelor of Engineering.
Also I job at EMS.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm starting at university soon and I'll be doing my English degree.


----------



## Kranksty (Jan 17, 2009)

I work at home doing Web Hosting and Web Designing, Net Radio DJ and Tech guy at my church.


----------



## dragonfire89 (Jan 17, 2009)

Currently a student (U of W), but working towards a CS degree so I can do something computer-like


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

i'm a student ... i do college once a week ... the rest of the week ... i go to school/further education


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

student/musician/record label owner/editor/philosopher/producer/photographer/actor/director.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm thinking of going into forensics. I don't think they'd let me wear a fursuit there.


----------



## Turbowolf (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm currently an urchin to society, bumming off my dad until I get the energy up to finish High School.

Long Term Goal? Maybe become a mechanic.

Short Term Goal? Get myself a sandwich.


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 17, 2009)

As of right now, i'm a baseball umpire. Simple, but starting next year, i'm starting at my degree for computer graphic arts. I wanted to work on either animated movies or videogames. Preferably with fur's in it... So thats why i'm leaning twards movies more.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jan 18, 2009)

Published author and currently a business writer and global trade facilitator, with an interest in investment consulting. ^_^


----------



## Nightweaver (Jan 18, 2009)

Night copy editor/layout artist for my city's newspaper. No rly. I know it's frightening a cancerous tumor like me got hired at a real job.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 18, 2009)

Student, but I think of being a technician or something like that. I'd prefer to work with computer so I guess that'll be the best way for me to go


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm an anthro textilist and a free lance artist...


----------



## shieldswulf (Jan 19, 2009)

currently unemployed. 

considering that status im just working on getting in shape and ready for the next fire season. Just need to retake my pack test than ill be going out for some wild land firefighting. 

Im also certified as clerical/secretary, went to job corps for training. considering its winter and that im short a month experience its fairly hard for me to find a job in that area.

Hobby wise...i draw. ive been told that with some coaching and a bit more practice i could draw for a living.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 19, 2009)

dragonfire89 said:


> Currently a student (U of W), but working towards a CS degree so I can do something computer-like



Heh....do they still have the freshmen residences?  A furry should stay in village zoo!


----------



## daniswuffyboy (Jan 20, 2009)

I am awaiting a call from the library about a job, I had some training in graphic arts and multi media, i volunteer at  the homeless shelter and cook and serve food, and i play guitar and sing in a hardcore/homocore band (looking for a drummer) xD


----------



## kawaii_kuma (Jan 20, 2009)

I work in a fairly boring call center.  At least I have net access all day!


----------



## KatmanDu (Jan 21, 2009)

Law enforcement, mainly as a trainer for just about any topic.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 22, 2009)

Entertainment industry... no, not adult entertainment


----------



## kayko (Jan 23, 2009)

i work with dogs at the local pound


----------



## dwolv (Jan 23, 2009)

I work at an art studio. Assisting artists and studio cleanup.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 23, 2009)

Nothing as of now but I do wish to become mover for this upcoming summer.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2009)

I collect animal semen from the farm down the road from my uncle's house.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 24, 2009)

Clayton said:


> I collect animal semen from the farm down the road from my uncle's house.


 
*cocks head to the side*

Right then.  Whatever pays the bills :3


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 24, 2009)

FoxyMcCloud said:


> *cocks head to the side*
> 
> Right then.  Whatever pays the bills :3


It does.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 25, 2009)

Clayton said:


> It does.



Not a career I recall my guidance councilor mentioning, but after some googling, I can see that it would definitely pay the bills.  Must look odd on a business card tho.


----------



## ADF (Jan 25, 2009)

Currently a full time student but I'll be looking for a job later this year. I know it is not the best of times for a graduate to go into work; I'm just sick of student life and want to get out there and do something.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm currently doing any odd jobs to make a little cash, most recent was a nautical flea market. God I didn't make much money doing that. *sighs*


----------



## ninetails390 (Jan 25, 2009)

I currently work as a tutor in an after-school program for underpriveledged kids. I tutor a couple of 4th grade girls who are AWESOME, though they can be quite a challenge sometimes.

Eventually, I want to be either an art or special ed teacher, but I have to finish college first. x3; So for now, tutoring provides me with my kid fix. <3

(I don't get a whole lot of money, really, but I don't have any bills to pay, since I live at home with my mom still. I stash most of the money I earn in savings, but I keep a 4th of my earnings out to spend on art supplies, music, books, and commissions. 83)


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 25, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Not a career I recall my guidance councilor mentioning, but after some googling, I can see that it would definitely pay the bills.  Must look odd on a business card tho.



I DO IT FOR SEXUAL PLEASURE


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 28, 2009)

Im a traveling musician (i consider it work, cause i get teh moniies!)









but im doin it so i can maybe make it big, other than that im saving the money for college, so i can get my major in biology. id like to work in the field with wolves, or any canine really...


----------



## NahaniDeer (Jan 28, 2009)

Full time student studying paralegal during the day. 

Then after that I work at a warehouse loading box trucks for a few hours, of which one of the trucks is mine and I take a 190 mile six hour round trip nightly, dropping off inventory to retail stores so I can pay the bills and keep gas in the car.


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't have a job yet. But when I finally get one, it will be something simple to get me through college, then I will go for the Ohio State Police.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

i work at furnace creek inn and ranch. 
as a housekeeper for the hotels.

i hate my job.


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Feb 2, 2009)

i did work at a fast food place called in n out, it was a god job but i didnt get the hours i needed


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 2, 2009)

I am going to look for a job and save some money to make myself a suit. It is a lot better then to buy it


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 2, 2009)

Clayton said:


> It does.



If you have a very good horse, his semen could probably pay for a college education.

Kinda gives new meaning to the term "Money Shot"


----------



## SupernovA (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm a social worker. I am also a goldsmith (designing and making jewelry out of precious metal).


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 3, 2009)

Goddamn 7/11 clerk + Student. ):< Blegh.
That, combined with the 30 minutes it takes to get to school + Before school classes that make me have to wake up at 6AM, causing my spare time to be fairly nonexistant, is what causes me to be a tired, angry prick all the time.


----------



## squishy (Feb 3, 2009)

Clayton said:


> I collect animal semen from the farm down the road from my uncle's house.


 
Lucky Bastard.

If i emigrate could you get me job please.

(I'm kidding i would never emigrate)

and again Lucky Bastard


----------



## ADF (Feb 3, 2009)

squishy said:


> Lucky Bastard.
> 
> If i emigrate could you get me job please.
> 
> ...


Lucky? Sounds like a disgusting and embarrassing job to me.

Granted whatever pays the bills, but I wouldn't consider having such a job 'lucky' or to be jealous of.


----------



## Kujila (Feb 3, 2009)

ADF said:


> Lucky? Sounds like a disgusting and embarrassing job to me.
> 
> Granted whatever pays the bills, but I wouldn't consider having such a job 'lucky' or to be jealous of.



Yeah.  I guess some people on this site might like it (OH SNAP ).  Makes me cringe though.

But if you look at it as "just a job" then I mean, whatever.  Like someone posted above, I guess it makes good money?

Blah.  Still sort of makes me cringe though.

I'll stick with computers >: |  They have no semen.

[EDIT] They're not _supposed_ to have semen


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 3, 2009)

When I turn 18 I'm going to be a game programmer, I've been around computers for as long as I can recall. I may even take on freelance writing as a part time job sometime.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll be starting as a physics student in September, pursuing a double-major in Physics and Computer Science.  In the meantime, I help the IT department at my school during the weekends.  For $10/hour and almost any hours that I want, it's better than any other base job.  XD

[EDIT]  Lately, we've been trying to fix our server policies.  They aren't doing what we want them to, and we think they may be interfering with another program called Cleanslate, which just returns a computer to what it was before (i.e.: deletes any added icons from the desktop, documents saved in My Documents, etc. to keep the computers clean), hence the name, Cleanslate.  I've been working a lot of hours, for they need a lot of help at the moment.  It's a fairly decent job.  XD


----------



## GeoMinimoto (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm in the Tech field. I work with a lot of *really *high tech electronics equipment.
In my free time I practice my programing. It's a good life.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Feb 4, 2009)

I work as a Dog trainer/canine behaviorist for a small company in California.  I also assist in managing the boarding kennel and doing the kennel duties.

I also do house sitting/pet sitting on the side, whenever I get a client.  And then when I'm not working at the kennel, I work at my dad's office as a..whatever they need me to do ^.^


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 4, 2009)

Rakiao said:


> When I turn 18 I'm going to be a game programmer, I've been around computers for as long as I can recall. I may even take on freelance writing as a part time job sometime.



Hope you like hard work.
_A lot_ of hard work. :1
I thought I was good with computers when I was 14, too. But Information Processing Technology class (Which is required so you can do the course that allows you to do the course on Game Programming) is contributing about 45% to the whole "Tired, angry prick" thing I've got going on.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Hope you like hard work.
> _A lot_ of hard work. :1
> I thought I was good with computers when I was 14, too. But Information Processing Technology class (Which is required so you can do the course that allows you to do the course on Game Programming) is contributing about 45% to the whole "Tired, angry prick" thing I've got going on.



^this, and yes, I work in the industry >.>


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 4, 2009)

Eli said:


> ^this, and yes, I work in the industry >.>



There is so much more to IT than computers and programming.

Come over to the network and security side.  We may be "the darkside" but hey....we have cookies!


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> There is so much more to IT than computers and programming.
> 
> Come over to the network and security side.  We may be "the darkside" but hey....we have cookies!



I would... but I don't wanna end up like him

I like friends.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 4, 2009)

lifeguard lol


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm going to be a game programer (network stuff)


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 5, 2009)

I work as an aircraft mechanic in Portland, OR.  Certified US airmen.   

I work with lil Q400 76 seater over-wing turboprop aircraft.  Most people arn't used to flying on propeller aircraft, but they are alot more effiecent and cost effective. 

I enjoy my work, but most of the people I work with are total bigots. They'd probably beat me to death in the parking lot if they knew I was furry.  I'd like the job alot more if it was just me and the aircraft.


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool your from Oregon too 

I live in Gresham, OR 

My pic is in my gallery if you want to see what my rl pic looks like lol.
Maybe we'll pass each other? heh



MaxCoyote said:


> I work as an aircraft mechanic in Portland, OR.  Certified US airmen.
> 
> I work with lil Q400 76 seater over-wing turboprop aircraft.  Most people arn't used to flying on propeller aircraft, but they are alot more effiecent and cost effective.
> 
> I enjoy my work, but most of the people I work with are total bigots. They'd probably beat me to death in the parking lot if they knew I was furry.  I'd like the job alot more if it was just me and the aircraft.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Feb 5, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Cool your from Oregon too
> 
> I live in Gresham, OR
> 
> ...



That'd be awesome dood!  I'd love to have a furry friend here in Portland.  I'm kinda shallow on the friends department since I moved here from Californa.   AIM me sometime.  My link is in my profile. :3


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome I added you 
And welcome to lots of green stuff. lol
Well trees and stuff I should say. heh


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2009)

I work as a Librarian and Computer aide.
I like my co-workers and like my job, but I have a strong dislike for the patrons.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 5, 2009)

I...Have no job... 

I just enjoy college... gardening... and cleaning up old aquariums and terrariums for no reason. 

...Yay.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 5, 2009)

I sling meats, cheeses, salads, baked goods and imported sweets in a so-called "old world-style" deli. I make about ten dollars an hour. It's a temporary job until something better comes along, but the work is fun, fast-paced and I get a free meal every day.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Wolfbound said:


> I...Have no job...
> 
> I just enjoy college... gardening... and cleaning up old aquariums and terrariums for no reason.
> 
> ...Yay.


 
so you don't get paid to do stuff in your terrarium? cuz there is lots of work avalible on a college campus if you can just wheel and deal your way around. I work in the admissions office at my school.


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

Going to college for Mechanical Engineering; I've always been intrigued by how things work and are built. Once I graduate, I'll hopefully have a job paying enough to get a fursuit... I better have a good job for all the f**kin hw I have to do.


----------



## TygerLily (Feb 8, 2009)

College Dining Services ftw!


----------



## Kit Parcal (Feb 8, 2009)

i work as a produce clerk in a grocery store.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 9, 2009)

I work in insurance, as an assistant. Got transferred to that post, so that I don't obliterate my university studies.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 9, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I work in insurance, as an assistant. Got transferred to that post, so that I don't obliterate my university studies.



Really?  My father is an insurance agent.  I'm not that interested in business, which is probably why I decided to stick with physics and science.  XD


----------



## chronostempo (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm currently ending my degree in pure physics, but in my spare time I work at "LIP", were we analise some data from CERN.


----------



## Koda (Feb 10, 2009)

Software Developer for an internet-based $20 Million company. 

8)


----------



## eternal_flare (Feb 11, 2009)

STUDent, don't know if it should be called a job since it's not making a penny.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Feb 11, 2009)

I probably didn't mention. ^_^  I'm co-owners with RiffRaff, a furry from way, way back, in a writing and research company called Scribes Unlimited.  We write business proposals, grant proposals, technical writing of all sorts, and we ghost-write.  Currently we are contracted to write for an engineering organization, a construction firm in Switzerland, and investment company in London, and a mechanical design company in Cleveland.  On the side, we also help facilitate oil deals for buyers and sellers.

We also handle investments and help consult others seeking funding for projects.  Our future aspirations are to establish a huge investment firm and angel-funding center of our own, to micro-invest for third-world countries' small businesses, as well as here in the States.  We hope this way we can continue to make a difference in many lives. ^_^


----------



## PidgeyPower (Feb 14, 2009)

planning on being an electrician


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 14, 2009)

Disability, am I a typical furry yet?


----------



## Ice_foxx66 (Feb 15, 2009)

contract negotiator, or more specific international corporate law.


----------



## Darlem (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm a Marine. Idk if I'm going to do this for the rest of my life but it seems to be a pretty good job for me now.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm a taxidermist. And a landscaper.


----------



## N35544 (Feb 21, 2009)

US air Force, F-15 Crew Chief, will be a pilot within the next several years ... was a ramp rat at my local airport


----------



## Tryp (Feb 21, 2009)

Just got hired today.

I'm working at a cafe/restaurant/ice cream parlour.  I'm mainly working in the ice cream section.  It's a pretty sweet gig for a high school student, especially considering the job market right now for this type of work.


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm a pet care specialist at Petsmart  I take care of the animals and maintain their tanks and cages. I also educate buyers about their pets and what they need to take care of them.

 I like that job, and I've become rather good at it. I don't have to BS people into buying stuff, the advise and suggestion i give them are real and useful- and guess what? Most of them actual listen!!

I also get to see all kind of strange pets. We had a tini monkey visit a few weeks ago, and its not uncommon to find people with sugar gliders and ferrets. and the Chinchillas are fucking sweet. I've never handled any other animal who fur was so soft. And I also got over my disdain for birds after i figured out how to deal with Conures.


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been a full time musical theatre student in college for the past 3 years, and right now I just moved on to cosmetology school. I should be a licensed cosmetologist in November!

Having a blast doing it too.

(oh, and I work at Auntie Anne's part time. I make da pretzels!)


----------



## Comah (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm in a terrible work situation currently. I work for my local Regal Cinemas when I'm at home over Summer and Christmas breaks, but while I'm down here at school I work for the college catering company, who call me when they want me to work on days that fit my schedule...which is very, very rarely. i'm in a tiny town, so work is slim as it is.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 25, 2009)

FofieAmadeus said:


> (oh, and I work at Auntie Anne's part time. I make da pretzels!)



I love you.

So.

So.

Much. Best pretzels ever!


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Feb 25, 2009)

Morroke said:


> I love you.
> 
> So.
> 
> ...




Hell yeah! I can't eat them when I'm not working there, but man do I gorge during my breaks. Its terrible. But terribly... AWESOME.


----------



## Torvus (Feb 26, 2009)

Student worker.  25 hours a week in a computer lab... I won't be more specific than that on this forum.

My major is Media Production, I'd like to get a job as a 3d modeler for a film studio... but I'm learning slowly that this desire is unrealistic...  Still I press on.


----------



## Shot King (Feb 26, 2009)

I work as a Bartender at a local restaurant. Ill tell ya, its nothing like what you see on Cheers. But its just enough to pay the bills. Right now I'm looking for a 2nd job for some extra spending money and for AC, but without much luck. I did go to my local Community College for a couple years but I dropped out because I already finished my core classes and I still didn't know what I wanted to do later in life. And look at me; I'm 23 and I still don't know what I want for my future career.


----------



## BanesShadow (Feb 26, 2009)

i think a hairdresser would be an interesting job


----------



## wheelieotter (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a motorcycle mechanic, specializing in European and British bikes. I ride a '73 Norton 850 Commando, when it's together and running, that is. I tend to spend my off time on other things than bikes anymore.


----------



## Graviolies (Feb 27, 2009)

Got laid off in January so unemployment.


----------



## Kanic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm in the US Army. Currently deployed and serving in Iraq.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2009)

I've finally decided on Pharmacy Tech diploma. Until then, retail.


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a vet tech at an exotic clinic, I get to play with parrots all day!


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 2, 2009)

Sunny_Otter said:


> I'm a vet tech at an exotic clinic, I get to play with parrots all day!


teach them naughty words =]


----------



## Carenath (Mar 2, 2009)

Retail sector wage-slave working for a computing/networking degree and network/systems admin job.
Freelance website developer and computer technician.
Trying to get into PHP programming, though its more of a hobbie thing.



Irreverent said:


> We're going to get along just fine! For the record, I've never bitten anyone's head off....more like "rm  userprofile - >> dev null"


*snicker*

Im a bit more vendictive.. so for me its:
rm ~user && ln -s /dev/null ~user



Telnac said:


> Oh wow, that takes me back to my Linux days in college.  I wonder how many people these days actually know what that means.


About the same number of people that know the difference between Linux and BSD.



Telnac said:


> BOFH rox!


Thank you!


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 2, 2009)

Amateur astronomer here

Nothing like getting paid to look at the stars.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 2, 2009)

Tae Kwon Do Instructor and college student. 
It doesn't pay great but it's certanily more interesting than working at a grocery store (where I was before XP).


----------



## orionvw (Mar 2, 2009)

Postal clerk, nightshift processing. I used to work as a rural and city carrier sub, and my boss thought my various ears and paws were 'great for the kids' ha ha ha. She never mentioned the groundhog puppet in my mailbag...


----------



## NocturnalNature (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, I am currently unemployed, though after my education is complete I will be perusing a career in game design. I already do character art, and I write story's which all my friends say would make some incredible games or movies.


----------



## IWP (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm a part-time pizza delivery driver, and a college student. w00t!


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm your basic Maid. I love my job. Meeting new people


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 6, 2009)

I work in a *coughpetstorecough* , but I'm currently enrolled in an online Veterinary Assistant program.


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Mar 7, 2009)

I am currently a part time custodian working at a high school. Though I'm training to get into the Marines Corps.


----------



## KenjiKitsune (Mar 7, 2009)

Was a premedicine student, but ran out of funds. n.n Decided to go into the military. I leave in June. ^-^ Yay! Ermm.. Doing Rad Tech after I get in. Easy stuffs. :3


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 8, 2009)

I am currently molding my seat into the EXACT shape of my ass! =O It takes a LOOONG time!

In other words, I have none.


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 8, 2009)

It would be cocky to tell what my job is when I am still a student, but I am shooting for a job as a video game programmer (or computer engineer if I turn boring) after I get my BS.


----------



## Ooxman (Mar 8, 2009)

I work in radio, I host a morning show on a rock station      ...in a really small town.


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 9, 2009)

I work at an animal hospital and leaving to go to college to be a pilot..


----------



## Kryn (Mar 9, 2009)

I work in the kitchen at a local restaurant, anything from washing dishes to cooking the food. I really want to get into the IT field but I'm still going to school for that atm.


----------



## Shino (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know if I've posted this yet, but I'm a graveyard shift security officer. Good pay, and I'm usually up that late anyways. A friend offered me a job with the local Sheriff's office, and I'm considering it.


As far as how I paid for my suit, I got a massive tax refund this year.

Oh, and I do computer repair on the side. I'm really good at it, but I don't have too much time to put into it, what with sleeping during the day.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a student at university and an actor. I also tend bar from time to time.


----------



## Hazarath (Mar 13, 2009)

I currently wash dishes... fun, no?


----------



## touge-union (Mar 14, 2009)

graphic art student in college - part time mechanic


----------



## Voxxa (Mar 16, 2009)

Mechanic, specializing in muscle, suv and trucks


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Mar 16, 2009)

IRL i work at an airport, once i'm 20 I am going to a recruiting office for the air force, gonna work to be an officer and become a pilot.


----------



## OrangeHyena (Mar 17, 2009)

i work at a movie theater mostly consesson and im a full time art student =3
P.S. i love my job and the people i work with XD i just cant wait for the Jonens Brothers movie to leave so i can stop hearing those girls scream over them @_@;;


----------



## Arreku (Mar 17, 2009)

I work at Disney World doing attractions (rides). I wanna try to audition for entertainment, professional fursuiting FTW!


----------



## animeartist62 (Mar 18, 2009)

I work as a CNA (certified nursing assistant) at my local hospital


----------



## Wolfsmate (Mar 19, 2009)

I do server support, plays with the big toyz.  I fix'em when other people break'em.


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm only 13, so I don't have a job besides administrating a site and forum


----------



## Seiiki (Mar 22, 2009)

Finishing up my last year at a vocational HS in the Computer Systems and Networking programs. I've gotten enough knowledge to become entry level in networking. Gonna go onto college and get a major in either electrical or computer science and engineering. Probably electrical because I want to do research on robotics. ;D


----------



## Katarin (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm currently in college for Video Game Design, and working part time in a gigantic fish store. Yay fishes.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 22, 2009)

Katarin said:


> I'm currently in college for Video Game Design, and working part time in a gigantic fish store. Yay fishes.



Oooo game design. 
I want to do that but don't like classrooms haha.


----------



## muddypaws (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh.. I'm afraid I can't say. For if I told you, I'd have to skin you.


----------



## muddypaws (Mar 22, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> It would be cocky to tell what my job is when I am still a student, but I am shooting for a job as a video game programmer (or computer engineer if I turn boring) after I get my BS.



Cool!

As a former college grad... "Know your math!"


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm still in highschool, but I plan on being a graphic designer.


----------



## Niles (Mar 23, 2009)

Arreku said:


> I work at Disney World doing attractions (rides). I wanna try to audition for entertainment, professional fursuiting FTW!



I work at Disney World as well...what park do you work at?

"it's a sma..." *shot*


----------



## Spec (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I teach mix martial arts and parkour and IÂ´m also studing gastronomy:grin:


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2009)

Umm..er..
I feel wierd sayin "high school" now
(and no, I don't have a job yet, I'm such a slacker.)


----------



## Taekel (Mar 25, 2009)

I feed cows. >.>''
No, seriously.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 27, 2009)

School. Sighs


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Mar 28, 2009)

Sales associate/Driver for Sherwin/MAB/Duron paints. They are the same company. I mix paint, deliver, and sell the product lol.


----------



## Shatter (Mar 28, 2009)

I work in an office, at a motorway service station. I'm in charge of counting money, declaring sales, sending off money, keeping the computers in working order, maintaining the adult gaming centre, and running the cash office. Then lots of little bits.

I don't really have a job title though.


----------



## Revy (Mar 28, 2009)

I do IT Communications (mostly sattelite and routers), can't say much cause they might come rape me v.v


----------



## Twitcher (Mar 29, 2009)

Taekel said:


> I feed cows. >.>''
> No, seriously.


 

THERES COWS IN TERRACE????


----------



## MerrosFox (Mar 29, 2009)

I work part time at a food market, and part time at an observatory. Good deal!


----------



## Twitcher (Mar 29, 2009)

Work as a Jr Gas plant operator in alberta for a Oil and gas company


----------



## matt561 (Mar 30, 2009)

Part time college and otherwise on the family sheep farm


----------



## BigBadDragon (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a student (much like many other furs it seems) and i study computer games production university. 

Currently in my second year. though technically its my third, i did one year of media production, but it was so shit, and poorly organised that i decided to switch course.

Though job wise i really should get one, unfortunately having never had a job before its that typical vicious cycle of not getting accepted due to "lack of work experience" and unable to get work experience due to a lack of jobs


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2009)

I forgot to add I'm also a college student in addition to working at Office Depot. DeVry University to be specific.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 30, 2009)

Got rejected for a job at FYE, so I don't know where to apply to next..

Maybe i'll clean tables at Taco Bell.


----------



## whoadamn (Mar 31, 2009)

Service industry to the patch :O


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2009)

Well now I work at my school in the electronics lab, I monitor the computers and what not but its an easy job and I normally get the work done and have plenty of time to just sit back and relax :3


----------



## Shadowterm (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have a job, but I'd love to get into Graphics Design. I've taken a year of the class my school offers, and gotten a lot of experience with InDesign and Illustrator, and now I actually TA the class. The last few weeks I've been helping design the program and synopsis of my schools upcoming play _The Winters Tale_. I asked a place a few blocks from my house if they were hiring, but no such luck.


----------



## firefur (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey there, this is an interesting thread!

I am currently in the employ of the McOverlord 
But since I work as a Late-Night body, I am getting 11.31/h (CDN) 

Overall, it's not that bad.


----------



## Typh (Apr 1, 2009)

I work at a grocery store as a UC... and I hate my job alot.

However I'm going to school for Game Art and Design.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 1, 2009)

I yell "get down on the ground" repeatedly and beat up minorities and homeless people.

And I get paid for it!


----------



## Juna (Apr 2, 2009)

firefur said:


> Hey there, this is an interesting thread!
> 
> I am currently in the employ of the McOverlord
> But since I work as a Late-Night body, I am getting 11.31/h (CDN)
> ...


 

I used to be a slave of the Overlord.. Then I moved and am now slaving away in a SuperStore. 

However give me 8 weeks (give or take a week) and i'll be at home for a year raising my new baby :3


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 2, 2009)

Juna said:


> However give me 8 weeks (give or take a week) and i'll be at home for a year raising my new baby :3



Congratulations!


----------



## TearsOfAFallenWolf (Apr 2, 2009)

I work at a place called Rock Candy, Sells rock stuff like band apparel clocks smoking stuff yadda yadda posters as well. It's a great place to work just started used to work at a theater.


----------



## Rytes (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm gonna start an internship at a recording studio working with live bands and most likely do live stage sounds


----------



## Juna (Apr 2, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Congratulations!


 

Thanks ^^ Im getting excited. Zaaz however is not ;3


----------



## AngelBear_OH (Apr 3, 2009)

Customer service rep for a major Internet provider.


----------



## Tyc_00n (Apr 3, 2009)

Student, no job as of yet, but planning on being a video game programmer.


----------



## NahniThief (Apr 3, 2009)

Nurse (LVN) working nightshift (11pm to 7am)

Some of my furry aspects do come through with my work.... constantly vying for postion/ranking in my pack (the other nurses on my shift)... competing with other packs (other shifts) ... protecting my cubs (whatever patients I have that night) ... 

I don't own a suit, though... not yet... working on the ears and tail part...


----------



## Baidn (Apr 5, 2009)

Seems most furs work in computers, makes since i guess since the internet makes our existence as a subculture possible.  I myself am currently making money as a tutor while i try hard to get published under a pen-name.  I hope to someday become a psychologist.


----------



## Baidn (Apr 5, 2009)

firefur said:


> Hey there, this is an interesting thread!
> 
> I am currently in the employ of the McOverlord
> But since I work as a Late-Night body, I am getting 11.31/h (CDN)
> ...



Shrugs could be worse.  Now i am sorry to anounce that i must kill you, no hard feelings just my job since you put the, build a man a fire/set a man on fire tag line on your post.  That is from Terry Pratchett the greates literary genius of any age and failing to give credit is punishable by death.  Sorry that is the rule make your peace with what gods you will .


----------



## Aestuo (Apr 6, 2009)

Baidn said:


> Shrugs could be worse.  *Now i am sorry to anounce that i must kill you, no hard feelings just my job since you put the, build a man a fire/set a man on fire tag line on your post.  That is from Terry Pratchett the greates literary genius of any age and failing to give credit is punishable by death.  Sorry that is the rule make your peace with what gods you will .*



Lol.  Plagiarism is a punishable offense on any degree.  It's like stealing in the literary world, especially if it is that blatant.  Go get him!  X3


----------



## phantasmyth (Apr 8, 2009)

I registered to reply to this thread and to make some sort of contribution to statistics 
Sadly I am only a student. With our economy, I'm curious to find out what's going to happen when I graduate...

:sighs:


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm gonna be a graphic designer someday, i hear they make good money


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyhting in the entertainment busineess makes good money.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 8, 2009)

Still a high school student.  As future jobs I'm considering something related to animation (either on the cartooning, digital or videogaming fields) in the shorter term, & civil engineering in the long term.


----------



## Nalo (Apr 9, 2009)

im an assasin >.>
<.<


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (Apr 14, 2009)

My full time job is caring for hospice patients and their families. 

I'm also a tattoo artist part-time. I'm working on making it full time!


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

i was a dumb-ass and quit my job at sonic in december and have been broke since.


----------



## JayKay (Apr 14, 2009)

Furries? Jobs? Thought this thread would have zero replies.

Myself, I'm a gigging musician and I work as a costume performer at Hershey Park.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

JayKay said:


> I work as a costume performer at Hershey Park.



AWESOME! have a fun life (bands dont count as jobs) buuuuut while were on the topic http://www.myspace.com/thestorykillers < all the songs are old and bad.


----------



## JayKay (Apr 14, 2009)

Shindo said:


> AWESOME! have a fun life (bands dont count as jobs) buuuuut while were on the topic http://www.myspace.com/thestorykillers < all the songs are old and bad.



Huh, you guys aren't halfway horrible.

But two of your bandmates are ugly as sin. Especially egghead with huge glasses.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

whats the other one
imma smack a ho if you say me


----------



## Kuzzy (Apr 14, 2009)

Thought I'd add my contribution to the statistics - nice thread by the way. It's interesting to see just how many people are involved in art or computers. I guess it is the main motivating factor to joining the fandom.

I am an educated pilot (although unemployed at the moment). I tow gliders and do some volounteer work for the goverment in small one engined airplanes. Otherwise I try to bop forward in life with stray jobs that pay enough to allow a few hours in the air each month.

I am also considering starting taking comissions.


----------



## Jim_Ghote (Apr 14, 2009)

Retail level of a *B*ig *P*etrol company. Can't say much more than that.


----------



## blackwolfe83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm a semi-disgruntled retail associate for a major retail company thingamy. And don't assume the disgruntled part comes from working in retail, it's pretty much that whole... 'work' thing xD;;


----------



## DarkFireFox (Apr 21, 2009)

I drive a flat-bed tow truck...subcontracted with AAA auto club


----------



## Pelzig (Apr 21, 2009)

Arcade attendant/mechanic thing! woooo =P

(I actually enjoy it, usually.)


----------



## Itsuya (Apr 21, 2009)

I have.. Three jobs + school xD;; Im a chef-in-training lol
I work as a line cook for Sea World, an assistant manager for a movie theater, and I do inventory things for a small cafe near my house.


----------



## Terror (Apr 21, 2009)

I currently work at Kolache Factory and am also a part time student. As soon as I graduate, I will have the title of Honda Master Technician and will be ASE Certified in about 8 fields of Automotive Service.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 21, 2009)

Shindo said:


> AWESOME! have a fun life (bands dont count as jobs) buuuuut while were on the topic http://www.myspace.com/thestorykillers < all the songs are old and bad.


ROFL! Clicking on of the pictures of ome of your band members led me to this:


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 21, 2009)

Air Force officer training to be a pilot. It doesn't leave much free time to be furry in!


----------



## Leo Ursus (Apr 28, 2009)

Movie Theater Projectionist. Its a fun job that gives me enough money to piss away while In college.


----------



## Crimes (Apr 29, 2009)

Whelp.
Heh.
Currently, I am working as a groom for the racehorses at the Buffalo Raceway 
(mind you, thats the Standardbred racers, with the carts, and it's more confusing then you might think with all those harness strams and such)
But I find it to be pretty rewarding 
It almost feels like I'm working with celebrities. Each horse is worth well over 100,000 dollars, and they are pampered and cared for intensivily.
I love getting them ready and warmed up, and then watching them race.

I really hope that I'll get to be one of the jockys someday.


----------



## Deadly-Bagel (Apr 29, 2009)

*headdesk*

Here I am, follow my own rules, do what comes to me, don't care what anybody think, yet I also seem to be the most generic of furs XD

Kitsune, works in the IT industry, general tech support to be exact and going to move into a Networking course, young male adult, I feel like I'm late to the craze, lol. Ah well.


----------



## Asino (Apr 29, 2009)

I am an ASE certified Master Auto mechanic and I work in a car dealership.  I make my own fursuits as a hobby.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm studying to be a lab tech in microbiology/biotechnology.
I currently take ID's at an anatomy lab.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (May 1, 2009)

I work retail as an electronics associate. Plan to further my education through music college courses.


----------



## FarrowFox (May 1, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Thanks for the idea but we dont get wal-marts in the UK , besides, i am not sure if pay would be enough to keep the roof over my head. o.o


 
ASDA is owned by wal-mart but acts like a more independant company


----------



## MattyK (May 1, 2009)

I believe the term for me is _Studentfur_.
Just getting through my Induction Year at GlosCol. Might move onto Multi-Skills for the EMA Pays. _If_ I can get my Bank Account open.(Lloyds TSB still suffering from that goddamn recession.)


----------



## Leostale (May 1, 2009)

I'm going to college as freshman


----------



## fluffycroc (May 2, 2009)

Write music for film, TV and video games.


----------



## MirachayaPanther (May 7, 2009)

*Appears with a raised paw*I do part-time cashiering, teach yoga and do commission artwork for friends.*Silently stalks off*


----------



## Din Fleetpaw (May 7, 2009)

College Student, myself, so any work I do revolves around the summer months at the moment. =P


----------



## Warm (May 10, 2009)

Worked in tech...now I'm a Cop.  Life is weird.


----------



## Uber-Ju (May 11, 2009)

Right now I am nothing more then an artist for hire... Nothing around me is hiring.. So I'm living off commissions.. v____v


----------



## AirGuardwolf (May 11, 2009)

Landscaper/Urban Forester.  I use ethically and naturally sound design techniques to design habitat for both human use and wildlife use. I love to be the mediator between civilization and the animal world. To bring both into harmony and to educate the populace to the natural world. It really fits me as a fur, to help understand both, to live between worlds


----------



## Mangasama (May 11, 2009)

Customer service for a very large cable company.


----------



## Devilot (May 12, 2009)

Live in a cave, srsly


----------



## Flats (May 12, 2009)

I work at Dunkin Donuts. Thinking of getting another job though.


----------



## alexanderlewolf (May 12, 2009)

I am a mechanic and a pc technician working for a company called Staples. Yay


----------



## frisse (May 12, 2009)

im still in school


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

I am in the airforce as a weather forecaster


----------



## Ryugen (May 12, 2009)

Permanent problem solver of legal issues and builder of IT systems. Admittedly, I haven't bought a fursuit... yet. Still indecisive about whether I really want to spend thew thousands of dollars it's going to cost to make my design.

Although I know exactly who I'd commission to make mine; Rarakie.


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 14, 2009)

I'm in my last year of School just about to go to college for Forensic Science so hopefully that will be my line of work in the future.


----------



## chasseurdetoile (May 19, 2009)

Programmer here for a small website... currently working to create my own job with my personnal project. =D


----------



## squeaki (May 20, 2009)

erm... one of like 3 furs that doesn't work with computers or animals! I waitress while I go to school to be a high school math teacher!


----------



## Conker (May 20, 2009)

I currently work part time at a library  

I'm living at home yet and so I don't have many expenses, so I can get by with part time work.

I save almost all of my paycheck >.< save what isn't used on the few bills I have of course.

Got a nice sum in the bank so far


----------



## Kao (May 20, 2009)

I'm a lifeguard currently


----------



## Synapse (May 20, 2009)

Currently studying music in school right now and most likely go into education, but for now I tutor middle and high school band students in music.


----------



## Erewolf (May 20, 2009)

I work part time at my local grocery store's garden center 9_9

I'm only a student so it's a good job I guess xD It's one of the best garden centers in all of canada so...go us....o_o


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 20, 2009)

I work at "Florida's Natural" as a temp job, till I find a better one down the road; soon >.>


----------



## Kanic (May 20, 2009)

I'm a soldier in the US Army


----------



## LittleHourGlass (May 21, 2009)

I work at best buy, saveing up for a fursuit will be no problem since I dont need to pay any rent


----------



## Zenof (May 22, 2009)

Walgreens night clerk. when I get my comp working again im gona make a group for Walgreens furries, surely I can't be the only W! furry!!!


----------



## Kranksty (May 23, 2009)

I bought my fursuit yesterday and will be done in about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## mortaltrickster (May 23, 2009)

i live off of ssi can't get a job


----------



## Ricky (May 26, 2009)

Software engineer (web application development)

Yeah, I know...  A furry who works in computers; real original


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 26, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Software engineer (web application development)
> 
> Yeah, I know...  A furry who works in computers; real original



LOL, Damn i have furries in my IM lists who work with computers, or atleast have good knowledge of them. Are we furries computers geeks or something?


----------



## Ricky (May 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> LOL, Damn i have furries in my IM lists who work with computers, or atleast have good knowledge of them. Are we furries computers geeks or something?



I think because it's mostly an internet-based scene it's how a lot of people get involved or find out about it in the first place.  There are a LOT more people with computer jobs here than the Tampa area however, since it's Silicone Valley so I guess that's a lot of it too.


----------



## Vexerfireblaze (May 27, 2009)

Photographer and photographer assistant on my days off. Work I shoot people off time I shoot wild life...With a camera...


----------



## DalmyDog (May 27, 2009)

I run two small businesses and write for three different websites. One of which is my blog.


----------



## MisterRbat (May 27, 2009)

Currently unemployed, but I was a professional Customer Service Rep and network maintenance specialist. And....I also worked as a waiter for a gay bar which sadly went bankrupt.


----------



## Dyluck (May 27, 2009)

I SELL KNIVES ._.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 27, 2009)

Just got picked up as a student employee on my campus. I'm currently split between two smaller jobs, one as tech support and the other as nonspecific computer lab/tech work.


----------



## Toaster (May 27, 2009)

I plan on becoming a game engine programmer. Right now I'm too young to have any sort of job, but I'm thinking of tutoring people in math or music. But right now I'll just play tribalwars lol.


----------



## Simbabite (May 29, 2009)

I'm self employed as a flooring specialist. Marble, granite....


----------



## Jelly (May 29, 2009)

I'm sure I've posted in here.
BUT I FORGOT, SO INCOMING:
I'm a Second Life architect at a university lab, an administrative assistant at a conservative newspaper, and I sell THE DRUGS. ^______6


----------



## Lobadog (Jun 15, 2009)

Used to work at a photo studio in the local mall, which sucked. This fall I hope to land an on campus job, probably at the tool room in the art department.


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 16, 2009)

If you've ever got a box through FedEx, I may have fondled it a bit


----------



## Xavie (Jun 16, 2009)

I work as a DB Admin... Yay for sitting at a computer all day


----------



## Kranksty (Jun 17, 2009)

Xavie said:


> I work as a DB Admin... Yay for sitting at a computer all day



Heheh

I sit at a computer all day too.
Since I do web hosting for main business. xD


----------



## Sagex90 (Jun 17, 2009)

gah,I work as a Kitchen prep at Bob Evans. I was accepted into the Art Institute of Pittsburgh for Animation, and the only reason I couldn't attend is because of money. SOOO, until I get the cash, lotsa measly minimum wage jobs. I can't wait to be an animator though.


----------



## Ripnerpner (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I work in retail as a Specialist in the entertiainment department at my store in charge of the DVD/Book/PC Software/CD section there.

My boyfriend, a fox hehe, works as a database programmer.

As for how I got my fursuit, well saved up money throughout my life and after about 10 years we felt our savings account had grown large enough that I could spend a bit to commission my fursuit.


----------



## Quinn (Jun 19, 2009)

I work in restaurant management, it's really the only type of field I've ever worked on


----------



## Squeak (Jun 19, 2009)

Presenter at a planetarium.


----------



## RunningCat (Jun 19, 2009)

I work in the TV industry where I get paid (in basic terms) to watch TV for 10 hours a day. Work 4 days on 3 days off. I got this job 2 months out of collage and about to come up on my 11 anniversary.


----------



## Koray (Jun 19, 2009)

RunningCat said:


> I work in the TV industry where I get paid (in basic terms) to *watch TV for 10 hours a day. Work 4 days on 3 days off.* I got this job 2 months out of collage and about to come up on my 11 anniversary.


Were can I take this job??!?!?


----------



## darkfoxx606 (Jun 19, 2009)

Now that's a job.... How'd you land that?


----------



## TwistedSpitzer (Jun 19, 2009)

Im currently working for Home Depot in the lumber & Building Materials Dept. But come january Ill be off to navy BT as a Hospital Corpsman.


----------



## TwistedSpitzer (Jun 19, 2009)

darkfoxx606 said:


> Now that's a job.... How'd you land that?


  In response to your sig...If God gives you lemons, FIND A NEW GOD!


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't currently have one. But i am interning at an IT department at the Good Shepard Hospital in my area in hopes they can train me enough to work as an IT staff member and help me get my A+ degree.


----------



## darkfoxx606 (Jun 19, 2009)

well played sir.... well played


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 19, 2009)

I am now an office assistant for the Career Education Center. $58 a freakin day!!!


----------



## Nivi (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm a Lifeguard at the moment and I'm going to college next semester!


----------



## Qoph (Jun 22, 2009)

Cashier.  Hooray for first jobs! \o/


----------



## RiantheBear (Jun 22, 2009)

Out of Work Renovations Contractor, currently seeking work.


----------



## thunder_lizard (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been a mechanic for almost 20 years.. turning wrenches on both modern vehicles, and some cars that most have never heard of. I'm especially well versed in antique aircraft powerplants, namely the Rolls-Royce Merlin/ Griffon line....Mmmmmm Supercharged V-12 :twisted:


----------



## Naynay (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol I'm a dog bather XD


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 25, 2009)

I sit around and be unemployed. 

And if the condition continues, then it's the marine corps.


----------



## Penhaligon (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm a Civil Servant in Her Majesty's gov'ment, which is an ass job but frankly it pays the bills and bought me a motorbike.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jun 28, 2009)

Right now, working in the Auto Parts department at Canadian Tire, and in between doing some gardening for a teahouse at the Trans-Canada highway. Quite the cash flow right there...


----------



## Azure (Jun 28, 2009)

JOB CHANGE. I am no longer welder of low quality auto parts.  I am now an Army linguist in training.  My job is better than your job.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 28, 2009)

Warehouse labourer....basically drive a 2 tonne machine and try to ram everything out of the way (7yrs so far and l find it a great job)


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> JOB CHANGE. I am no longer welder of low quality auto parts.  I am now an Army linguist in training.  My job is better than your job.




That doesn't sound very fun.


----------



## Azure (Jun 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> That doesn't sound very fun.


Why? I only get to have an incredibly difficult task rammed down my throat, and if I complete it to satisfaction, there is a 100% probability I will be sent to Afghanistan to perform said skill while being shot at.  At least it's exciting.  What a way to jumpstart your career track.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Why? I only get to have an incredibly difficult task rammed down my throat, and if I complete it to satisfaction, there is a 100% probability I will be sent to Afghanistan to perform said skill while being shot at.  At least it's exciting.  What a way to jumpstart your career track.




I suppose it is. Though I'm not sure I would want to work with high velocity pieces of metal wantonly zipping by me.


----------



## Azure (Jun 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> I suppose it is. Though I'm not sure I would want to work with high velocity pieces of metal wantonly zipping by me.


Well, they do have bad aim.  I'm probably going to die.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, they do have bad aim.  I'm probably going to die.



That would make me very sad, and I'm not one to care about death. But hey, maybe you'll get a Purple Heart (or perhaps some more prestigious medal).


----------



## Azure (Jun 29, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> That would make me very sad, and I'm not one to care about death. But hey, maybe you'll get a Purple Heart (or perhaps some more prestigious medal).


I just hope I get to kill someone.  Preferably during interrogation.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I just hope I get to kill someone.  Preferably during interrogation.




We aim high, don't we?


----------



## Azure (Jun 29, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> We aim high, don't we?


 Only the Airforce does that.  BUNCH OF GODDAMN PUSSIES


----------



## Koyuki (Jul 3, 2009)

Sadly, I'm a clerk. I don't really need to work but I do anyways.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Jul 3, 2009)

oh sheesh. im kinda a housewife, trying to be freelance artist and i do some bookbinding work as well.
before that admin assistant and waitress. never again.


----------



## toki_tokage (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm an electrical engineer.  I do applications engineering in California and Japan for a major semiconductor company based out of Massachusetts.


----------



## KashmirDreams (Jul 3, 2009)

I work in a pediatric doctors office... make 12 bucks an hour.  It's ok, good birth control if you ask me.  Some parents need to spank their children... especially their 3 year old that drops the f'bomb every few minutes.


----------



## negger (Jul 6, 2009)

Currently IÂ´m a law student who is preparing to get his degree as lawyer. Really.

Meanwhile IÂ´m doing comissions to get the money


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 6, 2009)

In three hours I'm going to be starting a new job installing security systems.

Much more glamorous than selling knives.


----------



## Alisu (Jul 6, 2009)

I install security systems (think Brinks home security) as well as installing fire alarms.  However, I really would rather be a chef....


----------



## S@ndy K1tty (Jul 7, 2009)

Currently working as a retail slave for Home Depot. It pays the bills...just. Oh well, if I'm lucky I might try sewing and selling, if all goes right.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm a sign-spinner and a freelance costume and effect designer, doing stuff for independent films, small theatre productions and the like. I would like to do it as a serious, full-time job some day, but until then it's pretty much just something I really enjoy doing and happen to be able to get paid for.


----------



## StealThisDeviant (Jul 8, 2009)

I go to war and build shit.

Hehehe. I'm a Seabee in the U.S. Navy.

Construction Battalions.

We Build, We Fight.


----------



## StealThisDeviant (Jul 8, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Why? I only get to have an incredibly difficult task rammed down my throat, and if I complete it to satisfaction, there is a 100% probability I will be sent to Afghanistan to perform said skill while being shot at. At least it's exciting. What a way to jumpstart your career track.


 

Afghanistan is a very, very boring place to be.

August '08 - April '09

FOB Tombstone

Helmand Province, Afghanistan

Ooorah.


----------



## Firepyro (Jul 8, 2009)

I stock pills at cvs.  It's horrible. You knock one pill box over and 50 more go flying due to how close we have to stock up all that stuff. spent so much time putting boxes back in their position because some fat lady will come up and grab a pill and decide she doesn't want it and then dump it off somewhere in the store at random. then i spend all night putting it all back.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm a Specialist in the Army. I drive and load the Abrams tank as an "M1 Armor Crewman". Though with the way politics are going we aren't allowed to drive tanks in the major cities anymore so I drive an MRAP guntruck. We patrol the countryside in the tank

Currently deployed to Mosul, Iraq. 1st Cavalry Division
Over 65% done with my deployment, woot!


----------



## Azure (Jul 8, 2009)

StealThisDeviant said:


> Afghanistan is a very, very boring place to be.
> 
> August '08 - April '09
> 
> ...


Don't squash my hopes!  Where in hell did all these service members come from anyway?



Krevan said:


> I'm a Specialist in the Army. I drive and load the Abrams tank as an "M1 Armor Crewman". Though with the way politics are going we aren't allowed to drive tanks in the major cities anymore so I drive an MRAP guntruck. We patrol the countryside in the tank
> 
> Currently deployed to Mosul, Iraq. 1st Cavalry Division
> Over 65% done with my deployment, woot!


Those MRAP are pretty bitchin, from what I've heard.  V-shaped hull get.  Doesn't stop EFP's though.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah I feel pretty safe in the MRAP, got two MAJOR downsides though

1) Its so tall it gets stuck in all the powerlines

2) It doesnt take bumps well AT ALL. You hit a speed bump over 10mph and your gunner might go out the turret.


----------



## StealThisDeviant (Jul 8, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Yeah I feel pretty safe in the MRAP, got two MAJOR downsides though
> 
> 1) Its so tall it gets stuck in all the powerlines
> 
> 2) It doesnt take bumps well AT ALL. You hit a speed bump over 10mph and your gunner might go out the turret.


 
Here's a visual for you...

Imagine a 3 small Hajji kids running through rocky, sand, dunes in Afghanistan, being pursued by one of the 4x4 MRAP's... Then imagine the 5 guys in the MRAP, bouncing all over the damn place, mind you they were doing like 40 through the desert, all in the pursuit of a 12lb. sledgehammer...

It was fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 8, 2009)

Hahaha, my CO said it was bullshit how rough they handled over bumps going slow so he ordered me to take one real fast to see if it was smoother. 

Needless to say, we had liftoff. All I saw was Blue and then all I saw was Dash lmao


----------



## Linzys (Jul 8, 2009)

Art student and arteest.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 8, 2009)

I smell the lock.


----------



## Azure (Jul 9, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I smell the lock.


I SMELL A BROWNSQUIRREL.  So your job involves the smelling of security devices? My job is WAY BETTER.


----------



## DJ BassLion (Jul 9, 2009)

im an electrician. well im im training to be one =3. but i can do allsorts of construction related stuff. plastering, plumbing, brickie the fucking lot. i know its a bit naughty but ive installed gas appliances, and put in roof windows lol


----------



## Surgat (Jul 11, 2009)

*500 post limit reached.*

Continued here:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45260


----------

